
Copy-Left Left Behind - galaxyLogic
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/01/17/mit_apache_versus_gpl/
======
wwarner
> in the area of cloud computing, we are seeing a resurgence of interest in
> extremely strong copyleft licensing, such as the AGPL

The problem with this statement is that _NONE_ of the actual successful
projects that are turning to the AGPL are making an open source play. Instead
they are pursuing a dual licensing strategy.

I love the GPL2 but I think it's time for the FSF to accept that because v3
and Affero overreach so much they have made software less free.

I once began negotiating to _pay_ for a dual licensed package and after
several rounds of email, the lawyer finally revealed that the cost to my
company would be $10,000 per host and 1/3 of our gross revenue. That is why
where I work now, and everywhere I've ever worked, Affero and GPL3 is
forbidden.

